# ordering gear online



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

would you say its best to stick to uk websites if found a legit website? would not want to really order from abroad,with my name on the thing going through customs.anyone had any bad luck with this? have been reading on allot of forums. apparently its not a good idea.whats the risks if getting caught,just say for one cycle?.just wondering ,cheers.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

dont order from a website !!


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

There are some legit UK websites but they charge an arm and a leg from what i have seen,you would be much better off finding a good local reliable source.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

i had a list of legit websites via steroid encyclopaedia.

Wasn't many but they had good reviews


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

The only one I knew has bloody switched names, now I have no idea!


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

theres a couple that are legit, better off finding a local source mate


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

I know 2 possibly 3 sites I would order off. But it is cheaper, faster and less risky to find a local source it's not hard to do really.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't know what the prices of getting gear locally are as I've not used yet. I've got one website uk based that I am planning to order my first cycle from in June/July. Seems very expensive though tbh.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Ive ordered online from a site that is situated in Europe and it all came through fine. the order was short 100 tabs but when i e-mailed them and said it was they just sent them on free of charge with an apology.

There are legit sites and nothing illegal about ordering them and receiving them for personal use is 100% legal.

The source i have now is not a webiste and the stuff is much better quality and a lot cheaper so i would advise to find a trusted source...


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

My local source stocks only basic stuff like dbol, test and deca and very often waiting time is 4weeks or more. I am fed up with him, ordered from several websites, all came through. Gear was legit and potent


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

used plenty of uk sites and a few from abroad also-if you do some digging you'll be able to find the decent ones that don't scam its not too hard-The steroid encyclopaedia list is a rip of if your based in the uk as most of the suppliers are overcharging for the usa market-theres been a few suppliers who have had really bad feed back on their also so i'd stay away from them to be honest.

h.


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

puurboi said:


> Ive ordered online from a site that is situated in Europe and it all came through fine. the order was short 100 tabs but when i e-mailed them and said it was they just sent them on free of charge with an apology.
> 
> There are legit sites and nothing illegal about ordering them and receiving them for personal use is 100% legal.
> 
> The source i have now is not a webiste and the stuff is much better quality and a lot cheaper so i would advise to find a trusted source...


i ordered from a guy in the UK for my Oral since i got the rest from the pharmacy and he doesnt have a website either, just a mail.

though i know whos my Gyms Dealer and it would not be so dificult getting in touch with him and i may think of using him in the future, have seen him giving stuff to the biggest bloke of my gym too lol, i walked between them when the transaction was taking place and they were hiding, 1 the Money and the other the drugs lol


----------



## XMS (Jun 23, 2011)

i do both! locals get supply issues from time to time but are cheaper, my web source's range is fooking massive but roughly £15-30 per cycle more, not bank breaking stuff but all the same more money


----------



## adpolice (Oct 27, 2011)

Stathis said:


> i ordered from a guy in the UK for my Oral since i got the rest from the pharmacy and he doesnt have a website either, just a mail.
> 
> though i know whos my Gyms Dealer and it would not be so dificult getting in touch with him and i may think of using him in the future, have seen him giving stuff to the biggest bloke of my gym too lol, i walked between them when the transaction was taking place and they were hiding, 1 the Money and the other the drugs lol


They tried to hide?In my gym everything happens in front of everyone..


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Stathis said:


> i ordered from a guy in the UK for my Oral since i got the rest from the pharmacy and he doesnt have a website either, just a mail.
> 
> though i know whos my Gyms Dealer and it would not be so dificult getting in touch with him and i may think of using him in the future, have seen him giving stuff to the biggest bloke of my gym too lol, i walked between them when the transaction was taking place and they were hiding, 1 the Money and the other the drugs lol


You walked between them when the transaction was taking place... mate you must have some big balls on you but now you've seen his face who knows what might happen


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

quite a few legit sites out there, mostly ship out of eastern europe.


----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

got ripped off last week der 130 quid ordered 3 sciroxx pentadex and 2 tren sent money through money gram n neva heard a word back was gutted


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

curran said:


> got ripped off last week der 130 quid ordered 3 sciroxx pentadex and 2 tren sent money through money gram n neva heard a word back was gutted


Stories like this put me off.


----------



## 1968 chevelle (Dec 8, 2011)

I have order from 2 sites and recieved my products shipping took awhile but everything was good


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

If you know where to look there are sites that come very highly rated.

Can't see why using them would be a problem, that's what I'm gonna do next time I think, then I'll be able to choose the lab I want, instead of having to take what's available.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I used to use loads of sites, many are legit with next day delivery, just gotta know where to look


----------



## thevoice (May 10, 2007)

When you say used to use? I assume you now order locally? Its becoming a royal pain sometimes trying to order stuff


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Use 2 UK based sites which are next day delivery, reasonable price and good range of products.. Everything i have ever had is 100% legit and done the job well so why would i go and speak to some low life in a gym and try to not get ripped off? lol.


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

are there any websites that are free that list legit sites? i used to have an email address where you email and they send a list of legit sites but cant remember it............hope this doesnt break any rules


----------



## PILES (Jun 10, 2012)

what was the website called im looking to buy some


----------



## PILES (Jun 10, 2012)

what websites did you order from mate?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Piles, you need to amend your posts!


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

willywonkadbol-yummy.com


----------



## rippeddown (May 7, 2011)

sockie said:


> willywonkadbol-yummy.com


lol,, make those lovely dbol smoothies


----------



## Kian1980 (Dec 29, 2007)

best to just find a local source for getting your stuff


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Jesus some of you never heard of google then? Wonderful invention you find anything IF YOU LOOK


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

I use 3 different uk online sources, so far so good

all 3 send next day delivery with a good range of products


----------



## Kian1980 (Dec 29, 2007)

Google is good for searches but I guess when it comes to online ordering of steroids alot of them are fake, take your money and you never get anything lol, there are a few good suppliers online though but still say if you can best to find a local source.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

People are talking about next day delivery, so clearly these are UK domestics sources who are advertising openly on the internet.

I know steroid dealers aren't top priority but anyone who is being that blatant is asking for trouble, so even if they are legit, at some point they are going to get busted and if it happens just after you have sent some of your money then you've lost it.

Some of these websites take payment by Paypal FFS or will give you transfer details for their UK bank account. Even seen some that accept postal returns and will give you the address. I have even run whois searches on some that bring up their full names, phone numbers, home address'

If the police ever decide to bust a few dealers then they are not going to bother following people home from the gym or trying to hack emails, they will go after these idiots that are advertising blatently all over the internet.

Like I say, anyone being that careless will get busted at some point and it could be while they are holding your money.

Deal one to one with someone who doesn't go shouting to the whole world about what they are up to.


----------



## Kian1980 (Dec 29, 2007)

Even if you know a supplier who is legit and can send you the steroids through the post is another way, and a lot of people do it that way as your not buying from a factory or online shop, your buying from a person.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

jamiedilk said:


> dont order from a website !!


Load of shít man.

Where do you think most of the "street" dealers get their stuff?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Kian1980 said:


> Google is good for searches but I guess when it comes to online ordering of steroids alot of them are fake, take your money and you never get anything lol, there are a few good suppliers online though but still say if you can best to find a local source.


Naive! You can find anything on google I found 3 legit sources soon as I got back into AAS no problems took me no more than 30-45mins.

Google is your friend


----------



## JasonDB (Aug 2, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> Naive! You can find anything on google I found 3 legit sources soon as I got back into AAS no problems took me no more than 30-45mins.
> 
> Google is your friend


Same, only been in the UK since November, only started gear again in January and have had no problems, if you know where to look, finding several legit sources. I have a friend who lives in Crewe who does say he knows a local supplier who charges about 40% less than all my online sources, but I've not personally met any local dealers here. If I did and they offered the kind of prices he is paying up there I'd definately go local over internet/mail unless you are getting factory direct.

I used to just home brew back in Texas a decade ago, but importing the powders here feels too risky being on a visa and I don't think my wife would be cool with me cooking up and storing 50 bottles of gear at a time in our flat.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Gridlock said:


> ....If the police ever decide to bust a few dealers then they are not going to bother following people home from the gym or trying to hack emails, they will go after these idiots that are advertising blatently all over the internet.


But will they get the real dealer or just some stooge whose name has been used to register the website and bank account?


----------



## ProteinPitstop (Jun 20, 2011)

There are a few legit sites but a lot of them take ages to deliver, before you order make sure you find out delivery times and see if their communication is any good and YES go with a UK based site if they are legit.


----------



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

theres actually a website dedicated to comparing all the online sources. reviews etc etc.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

dazzla said:


> theres actually a website dedicated to comparing all the online sources. reviews etc etc.


And there's one that ime, is a bit dodgy.


----------



## Kian1980 (Dec 29, 2007)

with ordering online you just have to do your research and just make sure the supplier is legit


----------



## JasonDB (Aug 2, 2012)

Kian1980 said:


> with ordering online you just have to do your research and just make sure the supplier is legit


Yep I got semi-hustled on my first order after moving to the UK. He had to break up my fairly small order into more than one shipment due to supply issues I got shorted 5 amps of test then he went out of business, but considering I ended up paying just under 3 quid an amp for what I did get, no huge loss. I've then found more reputable sources with good references and have not been scammed since.


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

Kian1980 said:


> with ordering online you just have to do your research and just make sure the supplier is legit


How are you supposed to find out if they're legit though? Just by taking a gamble, ordering, see if it turns up, start using and waiting a few weeks to see if it works? Fcuk that man.

I really wanna make an online order as I'm paying far too much buying locally from this punk who's a blatant thief, but at the moment I'd rather that than potentially losing my money altogether or being sold a few bottles of toss.

It's so sketchy.


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

I too have used one legit homepage from UK, allways ask them too send a sample. Serious dealers will do this.

Might meet someone that sends and then rips you off but than again you can never be sure over the net.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

Do UK online sources really exist?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Do UK online sources really exist?


I've used a few.


----------



## JasonDB (Aug 2, 2012)

Roid the Lloyd said:


> How are you supposed to find out if they're legit though? Just by taking a gamble, ordering, see if it turns up, start using and waiting a few weeks to see if it works? Fcuk that man.
> 
> I really wanna make an online order as I'm paying far too much buying locally from this punk who's a blatant thief, but at the moment I'd rather that than potentially losing my money altogether or being sold a few bottles of toss.
> 
> It's so sketchy.


Place a test order something cheap like ancillaries or t3/clen etc. If they come though and have good communications place a bigger one.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

puurboi said:


> Load of shít man.
> 
> Where do you think most of the "street" dealers get their stuff?


If a "street dealer" ,as you put it, is any good he won't buy it online.

Takes out all the profit margin mate.

The closer your man is to the source, the cheaper your gear gets.


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

JasonDB said:


> Place a test order something cheap like ancillaries or t3/clen etc. If they come though and have good communications place a bigger one.


Yes this is a good way to build up trust allways.


----------



## NOTHING CHANGES (May 16, 2012)

Gents

I know on the best u.k source and at great prices all the lads in my gym use it so its tried and tested


----------



## Murph (Feb 7, 2012)

Finding local source is not easy, but online is a complete gamble !

There must be some legit ones on there !!!


----------



## Taffy70 (May 1, 2012)

I'll be taking a gamble with my order but fuk it i dont have any other sources :no:


----------



## RedSword (Aug 9, 2012)

Customs intercepts products, but it is unlikely they will do anything else. Now, I am in the US so it may be different, but I have had customs intercept packages with my name on them and the product is simply replaced by a letter notifying you of the seizure. I'm not sure how UK customs work, though.

Police here have been known to make what's called a 'controlled delivery' to houses - that is, a drug is detected in a package and the police find it, but instead of seizing it they deliver it to your house anyway. They then wait for you to take the package inside, at which point they instantly show up with a warrant and arrest you. As far as I know this is only when the drug is domestically shipped, and I've only ever heard of it happening for things like methamphetamine and heroin, not roids.

But again this info may be useless as I'm in the states. Just my two cents on customs

Oh, and I know the BEST online source too, but apparently there's no sharing


----------



## Murph (Feb 7, 2012)

Taffy70 said:


> I'll be taking a gamble with my order but fuk it i dont have any other sources :no:


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Do UK online sources really exist?


I have used 3 separate sites and all have delivered.

I have also found an online source who is not a site and delivered some great blue hearts too


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

This has just turned into a 'give me a source thread' surprised it's been allowed to get to that!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Always wondered why we don't have a list of scammers, or would it then confirm to anyone snooping, that ppl may use steroids on here. Which ofc they don't!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2012)

My source actually sent my last order before I even paid them.

Wasn't sure how to take it, would they trust me enough to do that?

Got me thinking well if its just oil in these Rohm vials they haven't really lost out if I didn't pay.


----------



## NOTHING CHANGES (May 16, 2012)

paypal accepted lol


----------

